# new cam



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

i was thinkin SLP

51014 SLP Camshaft $424.99 
Camshaft Specs: Valve Lift [email protected] in: .590" 236º ex: .590" 236º 

53002 High performance valve Springs, LS-1/LS6/LS2 (set of 16) $239.99
Max. Valve Lift - .600" 
O.D. - 1.255" 
I.D. - .830" 
Install Pressure - [email protected]" 
Open Pressure - 1.100" 

53103 LS1/LS6/LS2 Titanium valve spring retainers (set of 16) $219.99 
these new custom-designed titanium valve-spring retainers are built to withstand both increased spring pressures and higher-than-stock RPM. At only 9.5 grams each, they're a full 2.5 grams lighter than the OEM retainers.

what do yall think?? or what setup would you suggest??and how much we lookin at install price?


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Does it make you go faster and louder???

If so then Hell Yeah!


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

I was thinkin that... but i got to talk to jeff creech from CAM and this is what he had to say 

"Hey Brian, 
I've done a lot of ls2 gto's and corvettes, and even Trailblazers... Now, depending on your goals, there's probably some much better cams I can suggest than a 236/236. I have a custom cam kit where I'll design a cam for you, I have double springs that are good to .650" lift, Ti retainers, CrMo pushrods, and all required gaskets for $900, so that's more good stuff and cheaper than SLP. I really recommend the custom cam, we can dial it in to your goals so much better.

Install and tuning is $1,000, so for $1,965 out the door ($900 plus tax) you're all cammed up!! 

And on the head porting, there's really so little to be gained. The LS2 stock heads are awesome. Yeah, you can spend a lot of money and make more power, but it's not the category of low hanging fruit. 

Take it easy, and let me know if you want to move forward.... 
-jeff"


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

So for other people that have experience with Cam's is $2,000 a general price for a cam?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

I love how noone answered my question.. it's just awesome haha


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Actually, thats a pretty good price for parts, labor and tune.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I wish I could help, but I had a lot done at once, much more than $2,000.00 worth. But from what I've heard, that's about average.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*cam*

2000 for parts and labor for a cam install is a lot of money,, a few speed shops around hear will do the cam install for about 600.00 this does not include the price of the cam


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Silver Bullet said:


> So for other people that have experience with Cam's is $2,000 a general price for a cam?


That's not bad. I paid around $900 for my custom cam kit from flowtech induction. I've been quoted anywhere from $1000 to $1250 for the install. I wouldn't price shop too much on the install and tune. I've heard of some tricks that a "reputable" sponsor on ls1gto.com has been pulling and in my opinion I would pay extra for piece of mind.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*cam*

There are a few shops in Connecticut that will do a cam install and full dyno tune for about 1,000,00, not including the cam


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Um, fellas.
I dont know about all of you, but the last time I looked, dual springs + titanium retainers were running about $500+. So a cam ($400) , spring package including pushrods & gaskets ($500), is a damn good deal!
I guess the deciding factor here would be the tune. If Mr Creech was talking a full dyno tune...........
Most shops will charge you $2-300 for a basic tune. Last I checked, a full dyno tune at Speed Inc. was $500.
So all in all, the price from CAM is a very good deal. And to top it all off, Jeff Creech is very well know for his tuning abilities.
If I were you, saltine, Id jump all over that deal.


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Cam $*

Cam (228 232 615 (lsa115) , springs, pushrods, fluids, gaskets Parts and install, Kooks LT's (install only), Tune, Dyno tune.

Complete $2350.00arty:


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

thats too steep for me... im actually gonna go with a thunder racing cam... its like 589 for cam, springs, and pushrods.. an extra 80 for the gaskets... then beg and pleed for someone to install it... i know a bunch of garages so ill try and find one that will let me use their stuff


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

first off you don't need any gaskets. second, find some people near you from either here or LS1GTO to give you a hand and do it yourself. i did mine with just a few pointers and it really wasn't the hardest thing i've ever done on a car, just time consuming. call or eMail Ed Curtis at Flow Tech Inductions and tell him what your goals are and he'll grind up a cam and send you the whole package. a lot of the custom cam packages you can get actually come from him. i have the Street Sweeper HT (228/232, 6.11/6.00 111 lsa) from him and it gives awesome torque and power from about 2,500 rpm to over 6,500 rpm. the bandwidth of power is more important than peak horse power in a narrow range. the kit came with Ti retainers, moly push rods, dual springs and retainers. besides that a tube of silicone, some antifreeze and a crank bolt was all i needed . i did it for under $1,000. after that having a tuning suite like EFIlive or HP Tuners gives you a huge advantage. i just started dialing in the idle and later the timing and fueling for it without running to a tuner. even if you go to one you should be able to get it tuned for $400


----------

